# The BV 206 status



## Davidc (17 Feb 2009)

I am a new guest on this site, viewing from Edmonton. I am interested to know whats happening with the remaining BV 206 fleet? Are these machines still in use today or are they going the way of the dinosaurs? I have some time as an operator and quite a bit more time as a mechanic on the Haggs. They are a great off road unit (The ultimate ATV) if highly maintained!! On the other hand, they can be a nightmare if neglected!! I have viewed a few old postings, but don't see anything recent. Does anyone know what their status is?


----------



## Northern Ranger (18 Feb 2009)

They are being used north of 60 as we speak.


----------



## dimsum (18 Feb 2009)

A couple are used in MB by CFSSAT for the SERE course.


----------



## geo (18 Feb 2009)

A bunch sit in a lot at the 202 workshops...


----------



## armyvern (19 Feb 2009)

Damn, I loved driving this puppy.

They're especially fun while travelling down glaciers in Alert ... really fast.  ;D  Beats the normal crazy carpet ride anyday.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Feb 2009)

I was coming home tonight and a truck load of them on a flat bed passed me by. at least i think it was the BV 206, it was track and tracks and a glass wind shield and boxy. I am guessing they  were headed to Petawawa ,i saw them at renfrew


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I was coming home tonight and a truck load of them on a flat bed passed me by. at least i think it was the BV 206, it was track and tracks and a glass wind shield and boxy. I am guessing they  were headed to Petawawa ,i saw them at renfrew



Did they look like this??

BV-206 in CFS Alert:


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (23 Feb 2009)

they  were dark green  i did check the forces website before posting . it was green and certainly looked like a BV 206. at 2 on the flatbed heading west towards Petawawa from renfrew.......lots of equipment travels by here often. LAVs, what  i would swear was a bison but had a large square box on the back ( some sort of mod i guess)  going east thru  Ottawa Saturday. Living close to Petawawa I see lots .....but these i am almost certain were BV 206


----------



## Armymedic (23 Feb 2009)

FHG,
As 3rd from Pet are the primary user in the area, thier BVs might be returning from refit in Montreal. 

And they are the cats meow to drive...but only in the winter. They work well in winter, the colder the better. They tend to overheat in the summer.


----------



## McG (23 Feb 2009)

Davidc said:
			
		

> Are these machines still in use today or are they going the way of the dinosaurs?


Keep an eye out for them well-off in the background when you watch the Olympics next year.


----------

